# Can Discus be kept as singles?



## zanardi

Can Discus be kept as single specimens in a community tank and do fine? Assume all the other fish are suitable to live with Discus, stocking levels, water quality and temperature are all appropriate for all the fish involved. I just want to focus on the single Discus question.

I've researched the heck out of Discus and most articles recommend several (more than six) or a pair IF they are a breeding pair. Only one or two articles mentioned keeping a single specimen as an option.

Thanks!


----------



## jd lover

no. most think that keeping discus in a group is to spread the agression but thats not really true discus likes to be in groups. they do best in groups of 5-6+. i would tank a different route.


----------



## Number6

*zanardi*
Yes. They can be kept singly. Once in a blue moon, one Discus gives its owner no choice in the matter and insists on being alone. This is a very social fish so you lose out on seeing normal behaviors and the fish will want some other fish in the tank to dominate but otherwise lead long and (seemingly) happy lives.

I have kept Discus as a group and i kept one solo. *** had the best of both worlds!


----------



## Sharkdude

I've read and been told that they can be kept in Amazon type setups singly if they are in the 4-5 inch range at the earliest.

I also know someone who keeps 3 in a 75 community tank with no problems. It's just one of those things you'll get conflicting answers no matter what. Honestly if your like me - trial and error.

Just my opinion


----------



## shef

If you want your discus to do well and reach their full potential, it is best to raise them in a group and in a bare bottom tank. As adults they are fine in planted tanks. I've tried raising them in a planted setting and in a barebottom setting. After doing it bb, and seeing the amount of waste produced when feeding 5 times daily, I can't imagine being able to keep a planted tank clean. I currently have 10 in a 150g with cories and cardinals. I change water ever second day and keep the temp at 84 (which is also not condusive for many plants and fish).

They are a bit of work but worth it!


----------



## kaphil

In my experience, yes they can be kept singly. I've had 4 or 5 kept in this way over the years - mostly they have been fine. I've kept them with various tankmates, eg. eartheaters, dwarfs, and a range of tetras, sometimes in planted set ups and sometimes not. Never bare bottom though, normally sand substrate. Temp I keep at about 80, I've never quite understood the theory that they need to be kept at very high temperatures, certainly I've never seen the need. They do of course need good quality water, which can be ahieved through effective biological filtration and regular water changes, just as with any other cichlid. I've never kept them as a group so can't comment on that. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sharkdude

Did you notice anything different about them such as coloration, overall behavior when kept in these conditions over people who keep them in groups?


----------



## shef

I've only every kept them singly when treating for illness or QT'ing. I find them more skittish alone as well as they don't eat as well. Plus in a group you get to see more natural behavior as these truly are a schooling fish.


----------



## kaphil

Sharkdude said:


> Did you notice anything different about them such as coloration, overall behavior when kept in these conditions over people who keep them in groups?


Hard for me to say as I'm not really familiar with how they behave in a group, though of course with a single specimen you would not get to see the interactions that come with having a group, as has been mentioned. Colour seemed fine, and my experience is that as long as you don't keep them with large or boisterous fish (or aggressive fish, obvously) and give them cover, they seem perfectly comfortable. Also need to be careful with feeding to make sure they get enough, as they can easily get outcompeted by quicker bolder fish.


----------

